# You Keep Asking About the Upcoming Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS....



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 3, 2017)

```
… unfortunately we still don’t know when it’s going to be announced.</p>
<p>We’re thinking the EF 85mm f/1.4L IS will arrive late in August or in early September and start shipping some time this fall. We do know that this lens will NOT be a replacement for the EF 85mm f/1.2L II, and that Canon’s classic and unique 85mm lens will continue being produced for the foreseeable future.</p>
<p>We’ve been told that there is at least one more lens other than the EF 85mm f/1.4L IS that will be announced in 2017 and we can likely expect that in later Q4.</p>
<p>There are no more DSLRs coming in 2017 as far as we know, although we do expect another EOS M camera some time this summer.</p>
<p><em>Once we know more, you’ll know more.</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 3, 2017)

This lens could end up dictating whether I jump to Sony or not


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 3, 2017)

jebrady03 said:


> This lens could end up dictating whether I jump to Sony or not


Off topic:
I see in your gear list you've included Orlit Rovelight RT is that a studio light? As a ST-E3 + 600EX system user I'm looking for more powerful options...


----------



## Woody (Jul 3, 2017)

Let the last lens for the year be EF-S 30mm f/1.8. 

Please, please....


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 3, 2017)

> We’ve been told that there is at least one more lens...

This would be the alleged 135mm f/2 STF I guess. Sony have got some good reviews for their 100m f/2.8 STF for E mount and 135mm f/2.8 STF for A mount (see https://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/camera-lenses/sal135f28)

But, I'd be absolutely shocked if, once they've got IS reliable at 1.4 in a serious lens, they don't get on to the most obvious future release:

EF 50mm f/1.4L IS USM

It's just like the lens that ahsanford keeps asking for, except with an extra L in the name and four times the price.


----------



## mclaren777 (Jul 3, 2017)

The wait for this lens is driving me nuts!

I'm going to be pissed if it comes out after wedding season wraps up.


----------



## aceflibble (Jul 3, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> will NOT be a replacement for the EF 85mm f/1.2L II, and that Canon’s classic and unique 85mm lens /html]


1) It'll be a replacement in all but name. By advertising as f/1.4 they can also advertise truer t-stops than the 1.2 version provides (despite, in all likelihood, the two lenses hitting the same t-stop), and there are very few people — frankly, insane ones — who will pick f/1.2 over f/1.4 + IS. It'll perform better, it'll be at the same or more likely at a higher price point, it's fundamentally more functional, and they can win brownie points with more honest advertising. Expect the 85mm f/1.2L II to cease production within 12-18 months, with a public discontinuation announcement a further year after that.
2) You can't really call the Canon 85mm f/1.2L "unique" when other 85mm f/1.2 lenses exist, e.g. Samyang's.



jebrady03 said:


> This lens could end up dictating whether I jump to Sony or not


Given how to get the most out of the Sony system _for now_ you'll be adapting Canon lenses anyway, I don't see why this would factor into your decision. When you end up using the same glass anyway, it's the bodies which you should be picking between.

(Of course that may change in the future as Sony continues to release more and more decent native lenses, though considering your collection of Canon lenses anyway, you'd be throwing money away in a like-for-like trade even with those better Sony lenses, so you'd still be better off just using an adapter.)


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 3, 2017)

StudentOfLight said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > This lens could end up dictating whether I jump to Sony or not
> ...



It's a strobe but I haven't had the best luck with reliability. Check Amazon reviews and you'll see mine.


----------



## Billybob (Jul 3, 2017)

aceflibble said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > This lens could end up dictating whether I jump to Sony or not
> ...



The thing that has kept me in the Canon camp has been my L glass and some of Canon's truly compact prime lenses (e.g., 24 and 40mm STM pancake, and 24 and 28 2.8 IS lenses). I shoot mostly Nikon now, but there are a few lenses that Nikon just doesn't provide an adequate substitute. This includes, for me, 24-70 L II 2.8--Nikon's version is just too pricey--, 100-400 L II--Canon's version is far superior, and 100mm L macro--okay, I don't know how Nikon's version compares, but I don't shoot macro enough to want to rebuy this lens. 

I've toyed with the thought of moving to Sony to use my Canon glass, but I hear mixed impressions about using adapters. Some love them, some eskew them entirely. I don't expect to shoot sporting events or BIF using an adapter, but I still would like to have decent AF when shooting Canon lenses on Sony via adapter. 

What are your thoughts on the efficacy of picking up a Sony body to use with Canon lenses?


----------



## Quackator (Jul 3, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> Sony have got some good reviews for their 100m f/2.8 STF for E mount (....)



That's the theory part. The reality part is pretty sobering when you realize that this lens is a true t-stop of f=5.6.

Low light portraits, yeah right.......


----------



## Khalai (Jul 3, 2017)

Quackator said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > Sony have got some good reviews for their 100m f/2.8 STF for E mount (....)
> ...



There is no free lunch, or in this case, no apodization without compromising transmittance


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 3, 2017)

Indeed, it's no low light lens. Although if the rumors are true and Canon are doing an "f/2" model, then we can hopefully expect transmission of around f/4?


----------



## Khalai (Jul 3, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> Indeed, it's no low light lens. Although if the rumors are true and Canon are doing an "f/2" model, then we can hopefully expect transmission of around f/4?



I'd rather see 135/1.8L IS USM than STF, but thousand people will always give you two thousand opinions


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 3, 2017)

Quackator said:


> That's the theory part. The reality part is pretty sobering when you realize that this lens is a true t-stop of f=5.6.
> 
> Low light portraits, yeah right.......



? All lenses involve trade-offs. No different for a STF lens - you get what you buy into. F/2.8 is not theory its a characteristic of any STF lens that its f/ and t/-stops will vary. Its still a unique lens design which would allow shooting pictures no other Canon lens is capable of opening up for new photographic opportunities. 

Lots of people are very happy shooting @f/5.6. Just ask 100-400mm IS L II owners - I bet most will say they are happily trading a restrictive f/5.6 for the flexibility of the zoom and its high IQ. 

Its like complaining the 300IS L II has crappy MFD - well maybe you should use another lens for your close-ups...


----------



## Khalai (Jul 3, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> Its like complaining the 300IS L II has crappy MFD - well maybe you should use another lens for your close-ups...



Or use 600 mm close-up ring ;D


----------



## Jopa (Jul 3, 2017)

Khalai said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > Its like complaining the 300IS L II has crappy MFD - well maybe you should use another lens for your close-ups...
> ...



Why not? 600 mm close-up:




Jokes aside - f/5.6 is really slow... but with strobes it should work awesome allowing to stay withing sync speed and not using ND filters or HSS.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 3, 2017)

jebrady03 said:


> This lens could end up dictating whether I jump to Sony or not



Been there, not worth it... :-\


----------



## infared (Jul 4, 2017)

I am very happy with my 85mm f/1.2L II...it's a very unique lens "to me"...if I need a faster focusing lens in that range I use my 70-200mm f/2.8II IS, 100mm f/2.8L or my Sigma 135mm f/1.8 Art....with my 5D IV. Love that camera! (don't need the a-Sony-of-my-ownie! ;D)...
The new 85mm will undoubtedly focus much faster and have much better control over CA...and I would imagine superior sharpness across the frame...but I bet it also has a giant price increase to go along with all the up-to-date improvements geared at the new hi-Rez sensors.
One thing for sure, if Canon keeps both lenses, buyers will have an interesting time choosing between the two optics as they will both have their pluses and minuses.


----------



## mclaren777 (Jul 4, 2017)

Still no word on whether this lens will have BR optics technology?


----------



## BasXcanon (Jul 4, 2017)

What is the 85 F1.4 IS going to do that cannot be done with the current 85L?

Ok you can get handhold shots at 1/30th of a second, but is that a smart move for a portrait shot??
Ok it could have much more corner sharpness, but should you go with a 85mm if you are heavily planning to go digital crop your images in the corners afterwards??
Ok it can reduce a bit of movie shack when making your video, but nothing substitutes a Gimbal at this point.
Ok maybe it will be hybrid IS for stability during panning shots, but that can be done with the current 100mm L to, prob for half the price.


----------



## mclaren777 (Jul 4, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> What is the 85 F1.4 IS going to do that cannot be done with the current 85L?



If it improved on the sharpness and reduced the CA of the 85L, this new lens would be a no-brainer.


----------



## BasXcanon (Jul 4, 2017)

CA only exists on 100% cropped in images on 4K screens. 
I've never noticed any CA on a print that came from an EOS digital camera with EOS lens with CA lens profile enabled.


----------



## littleB (Jul 4, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> CA only exists on 100% cropped in images on 4K screens.
> I've never noticed any CA on a print that came from an EOS digital camera with EOS lens with CA lens profile enabled.


Unfortunately, no profiles for TS-E lenses. I have two of them, CA are not always present, but in some cases, they are there, I would like to get rid of them easier than manual. TS-E 24f/3.5L II sometimes shows blue-yellow CAs when tilted, scene dependent. I understand that with shift or tilt it becomes nearly impossible to make a profile to correct CA automatically.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 4, 2017)

I still love my 85mm 1.2L so I'm in no rush for the new lens. Sure it's slow focussing. It makes you slow down and be careful. My copy is incredibly sharp stopped down. Too sharp really. Every flaw shows up. I'm sure the 1.4 will be sharp when it arrives but will never feel as special as the 1.2.


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 4, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> Its like complaining the 300IS L II has crappy MFD - well maybe you should use another lens for your close-ups...



A simple extension tube will address this "issue".


----------



## Khalai (Jul 4, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Why not? 600 mm close-up:



I said it incorrectly. I mean 600 mm extension tube for 300/2.8 lens for close-up photos


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 4, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> What is the 85 F1.4 IS going to do that cannot be done with the current 85L?
> 
> Ok you can get handhold shots at 1/30th of a second, but is that a smart move for a portrait shot??
> Ok it could have much more corner sharpness, but should you go with a 85mm if you are heavily planning to go digital crop your images in the corners afterwards??
> ...



Why be aggravated? Canon will keep making the 85mm 1.2L for a while, and the 100mm f/2.8L...I'd be VERY happy to have handheld at 85mm. I see motion blur even at 125th of a second, which is not "a smart move for a portrait shot." Something about the shape of the 85 makes it harder for me to hold without shake than even the 135 f/2, so I'm interested in IS!

Plus great shallow DoF at 85mm with quicker AF? What's to complain about?

Now bring on the 50mm f/1.2L II as a surprise announcement for fall of 2017!!!


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 4, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> What is the 85 F1.4 IS going to do that cannot be done with the current 85L?
> 
> Ok you can get handhold shots at 1/30th of a second, but is that a smart move for a portrait shot??
> Ok it could have much more corner sharpness, but should you go with a 85mm if you are heavily planning to go digital crop your images in the corners afterwards??
> ...



Things we might expect / hope for:

IS 
Much sharper (see the Sigma 85 Art vs. the 85L II for what sort of improvements we might see)
Faster focusing
Internal focusing
Mechanical focusing instead of focus by wire
Possibly the BR gunk to fight fringing
Possibly lighter (aperture says yes, but modernizing the lens for sharpness says no -- we shall see)

- A


----------



## Khalai (Jul 4, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Possibly lighter...



Milvus, Otus and Sigma lenses suggest otherwise


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 4, 2017)

danski0224 said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > Its like complaining the 300IS L II has crappy MFD - well maybe you should use another lens for your close-ups...
> ...


Yes - but then you're not complaining but accepting that your lens will need some help to produce the results you are looking for... ;D


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 4, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Much sharper (see the Sigma 85 Art vs. the 85L II for what sort of improvements we might see)


Sigma graph markedly less sharp than the Canon graph...


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 4, 2017)

The 85mm f/1.4L IS would most probably be too expensive for me, esp as I've already bought the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkII USM.

If Canon releases {50mm + 85mm} f/1.8 IS USM at the same price point as the upgraded 24-28-35mm, I'll buy both.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 4, 2017)

I, for one, will wait on the real life reviews and photos to make a choice between the two lenses. IS is very tempting though. Not good at holding still.


----------



## Pixel (Jul 5, 2017)

When was it announced that this lens was going to be "L"? I visit this site everyday and don't remember it.

And, I can't understand how this lens would be a camel back breaker making someone jump to Sony? Has Canon released some lenses lately that have been sub-par that would make you worry about this lens? 
Disclosure: I own two Sigma lenses ONLY because Canon doesn't make a similar lens.


----------



## sanj (Jul 5, 2017)

I already sold my 1.2. Got a super price for it. It is good that not all read Canon Rumors. ;D


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 5, 2017)

Pixel said:


> When was it announced that this lens was going to be "L"? I visit this site everyday and don't remember it.



Apparently you've missed the discussion's subject line.

Edit: and this discussion's as well.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 5, 2017)

In terms of a constant maximum aperture set of lenses Canon has fallen behind Sigma and one has to wonder why. 

This is Canon current offering:- 

EF 24mm f1.4L II
EF 35mm f1.4L II
EF 50mm f1.4 (A lens not up to the newer 5D MKIV, 5DS / R cameras resolution)

we have a rumoured EF 85mm f1.4L 

Now lets look at a constant maximum aperture selection from Sigma Art series

20mm f1.4 DG HSM A
24mm f1.4 DG HSM A
35mm f1.4 DG HSM A
50mm f1.4 DG HSM A
85mm f1.4 DG HSM A 

Sigma has the 135mm f1.8 DG HSM A which obviously is not a constant maximum aperture lens and is missing a 100mm from the Art series. Nikon recently produced a 105mm f1.4E ED so its plausible to make a lens in numbers at this aperture and maintain high quality. In cinematography a number of companies make fast primes with constant maximum apertures and for the video shooters among Canon clients this is a holy grail they are yet to realise from Canon current portfolio. 

The mystery is the lack of EF 50mm f1.4L, this is the easiest focal length to design and would sell in greater numbers yet to date Canon has not delivered. Moreover its unlikely to unseat the 50mm f1.2L because they can be designed with different criteria (i.e. soft & creamy at max aperture for the 1.2 and crisp & contrast for the 1.4). 

Sigma has taken their 1.4 lenses and repurposed them for cinematography to a part of the market that cannot afford Zeiss, Cookes, Schneider, Leica etc. Canon fixed cinematography primes are a mixed bag with good & bad lenses and not widely popular as a result. 

So Canon where is the EF 50mm f1.4L and the EF 85mm f1.4L and what else beyond that because that would still only give you four focal lengths you would need either a 18 / 20mm and a 100mm


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 5, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> In terms of a constant maximum aperture set of lenses Canon has fallen behind Sigma and one has to wonder why.
> 
> This is Canon current offering:-
> 
> ...



What exactly are you meaning by "constant maximum aperture" by which a 135A does not count? Do you really mean "f/1.4"? Because primes are constant maximum aperture by default and definition: they don't have a zoom range over which maximum aperture can change. I assume "at least f/1.4" is what you mean, because Canon has a ton more primes than you listed, and the only reason I can think of you've excluded them is they aren't f/1.4.

I would say that, as a strategy, Sigma has done a great job of identifying weak spots in the Canon lineup and focusing their efforts there. A full library of f/1.4 primes (plus the 24-70/2.8OS), is a soft spot in Canon's lineup. The 24-105A is much less of an unserved market, so whatever people say about the Sigma being better than the old 24-105L, I'd be really curious what the sales numbers have been for the Art, and how it's worked out for them as an investment.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 5, 2017)

sanj said:


> I already sold my 1.2. Got a super price for it. It is good that not all read Canon Rumors. ;D



The 1.2 is a quite unique lens, and the 1.4 won't be a replacement. It should hold its value.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 5, 2017)

Pixel said:


> And, I can't understand how this lens would be a camel back breaker making someone jump to Sony? Has Canon released some lenses lately that have been sub-par that would make you worry about this lens?
> Disclosure: I own two Sigma lenses ONLY because Canon doesn't make a similar lens.



I'm afraid @ashanford can be next. In the last few years Zony has released *4* 50mm FF lenses! All are good to excellent.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 5, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Pixel said:
> 
> 
> > And, I can't understand how this lens would be a camel back breaker making someone jump to Sony? Has Canon released some lenses lately that have been sub-par that would make you worry about this lens?
> ...



Give me Zeiss 1.4/50 Distagon Milvus with AF and I'm sold. Okay, perhaps a bit smaller and lighter, thank you


----------



## Jopa (Jul 5, 2017)

Khalai said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Pixel said:
> ...



For me a 35/1.4II-like 50mm should do it  IS is a plus.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 5, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa said:
> ...



Right. 50/1.4L and 85/1.4L IS with qualites of 35/1.4L II would be awesome. But then again, the price will not be that much awesome I'm afraid. I'm secretly hoping that 85/1.4L will be perhaps cheaper than 85/1.2L, but I'm not holding my breath.

I'm also conteplating another lens, which is rather similar. There is used Zeiss 1.4/85 Planar (Classic, not Milvus) for under 725 €. But I'm still not sure that I would get used to MF only, even with Eg-S focusing screen in my 6D. Choices, choices...


----------



## bholliman (Jul 5, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa said:
> ...



+1, with our without IS, I would preorder one


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 5, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> Sigma has the 135mm f1.8 DG HSM A which obviously is not a constant maximum aperture lens



- A


----------



## sanj (Jul 5, 2017)

Jopa said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > I already sold my 1.2. Got a super price for it. It is good that not all read Canon Rumors. ;D
> ...



Sure, that is possible. But for me the 1.4 with IS and better optics, faster AF will work better.


----------



## m8547 (Jul 5, 2017)

Has everyone forgotten about the 400mm f/5.6 II? Or better yet, they could make a 400mm f/5.6 IS. The 100-400 II is excellent, but I would buy a lighter 400mm lens.


----------



## Zv (Jul 5, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > In terms of a constant maximum aperture set of lenses Canon has fallen behind Sigma and one has to wonder why.
> ...



I believe the word you're both looking for is "consistent"


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jul 5, 2017)

The new 85 IS comes too late for me. I have the 85 1.8 USM and the stabilized Tamron 85 1.8 that works great for my needs. I'm glad I didn't wait to buy the Tamron last year.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 5, 2017)

Zv said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > jeffa4444 said:
> ...



The 135/1.8 is pretty consistent actually  And fixed (constant) aperture. So we just keep guessing...


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 5, 2017)

Jopa said:


> The 135/1.8 is pretty consistent actually  And fixed (constant) aperture. So we just keep guessing...



Oh, the 135 Art is fixed at f/1.8 for all time? :

This thread is devolving into madness. We're actually having a back and forth about how our *primes* don't have a variable max aperture depending on the focal length our *prime* is set to.

;D

- A


----------



## Jopa (Jul 5, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > The 135/1.8 is pretty consistent actually  And fixed (constant) aperture. So we just keep guessing...
> ...



If you damage your aperture control mechanism - it can stay permanently @ 1.8, why not? It'll be a bummer if it locks at f/16 though


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 5, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > The 135/1.8 is pretty consistent actually  And fixed (constant) aperture. So we just keep guessing...
> ...


  When a person only shoots in automatic and never changes aperture manually, and never looks at exif data, and the lens only has 1:1.4 printed on it (rather than f/1.4-f/22... I can see the confusion.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 5, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> This is Canon current offering:-
> 
> EF 24mm f1.4L II
> EF 35mm f1.4L II
> ...



So if I understand you correctly, a nice clean slate of (consistently) f/1.4 max aperture primes is a good thing? I could get behind that -- that makes sense.

That said, I strongly prefer Canon's model to Sigma's. With the exception of 20mm, they offer 2-3 price points at each focal length, so you can better match the instrument to your needs. 

Consider: all of those Sigma lenses above are comically large/heavy instruments. Not everyone is shooting portraiture, astro, concerts, etc. that requires such a large aperture, so it's awesome that we have (for instance) the 24/28/35 IS lenses, the inexpensive 50 f/1.4 USM, 85 f/1.8 USM, 100mm f/2 USM, etc.

- A


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 5, 2017)

Zv said:


> I believe the word you're both looking for is "consistent"



I wasn't looking for it.  The guy I replied to may have been...


----------



## Phil995511 (Jul 17, 2017)

The 600 mm DO "L" F4 would make my happiness, hoping it is light and not too long.

The 200-600 mm "L" F4-5.6 must go out quickly to cope of Sigma and Tamron.

The 24-70 mm "L" IS F 2.8 is also highly anticipated.


----------

